# تركيبة جل الارضيات من دون باين



## صباحكو (7 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة الكيميائيين مصنعي المنظفات لمن تتوفر عنده تركيبة جل الارضيات من دون باين تزويد المنتدى بها وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## المجد الفلسطيني (20 أغسطس 2011)

طريقه عمل جل بلاط بدون بؤين استعمل الككزين بدل البوين وبنفس المقادير


----------



## صباحكو (20 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم
ماهي مادة الككزين التي ذكرتها


----------



## صباحكو (20 أغسطس 2011)

*جل الارض بدون باين*

هل مادة الككزين هي مادة الكاربابول ام لا
ما هو اسمها العلمي او التجاري
اتمنى منك وضع التركيبة الدقيقة بالمقادير ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله


----------

